# hagen glo 2x54w retrofit kit



## Jeep (Jan 25, 2011)

I want to know if you can safely put a 24w t5ho in a 2x54 kit.


I ask this because i can have a retrofit kit 2x54w for the same price as a 2x24w. BOth are the exact sam price. I would like a 2x54 for futur tank upgrade in a years so i dont have to buy a other ballast


----------



## HolyAngel (Nov 3, 2010)

Hmm I believe those are electronic ballasts? If so it should definitely work as it'll automatically see that it's a 24w bulb and work accordingly. At worst you wire two bulbs in a series to run off one set of plugs. That should work fine too.

If it's a single magnetic ballast however, you'd most likely *have* to wire the bulbs in a series and hope it'll fire thinking there's just 1 54w bulb in there, depending on the ballast it may or may not fire.


----------



## Jeep (Jan 25, 2011)

Thx. i'll go with the 2x54w kit then and post back here with my result


----------



## klink67 (Feb 11, 2011)

Those kits are a waste get the aquatrader 4 lamp t-5 fixture. It is a much better value than a hagen glo.


----------

